# Peel Away 1



## Shakey0818

A month ago I put some Peel Away on 2 real old doors with multiple layers of lead paint.I Put on the Peel Away on with the supplied paper.I ran out of paper and used plastic on a few doors.I was working in a 3 sided shop during the NE summer.The customer decided to wait on having me finish the doors so i just left it as is.Now the want them stripped.I went out and checked out the doors and some of the Peel Away paper was stuck on the door.I did manage to scrape all the paint off with a little elbow grease.There seems like there isn't much equalizer to do all 3 doors.I was going to wash the doors with a scrub brush.
A few questions i do have sense its been a very long time sense using Peel Away.
1)Can i wash them then use vinegar to neutralize and then re wash and let dry?
2)What type of primer is best.I was going to use oil followed by 2 coats of Int. Duration.I did read somewhere that latex primer helps with the PH.
If anyone has any suggestions on how to go about this then i am all ears.
TY,Rob.


----------



## Shakey0818

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

If the product you're using is Peel Away 1, I'm assuming the neutralizer is Citri-Lize? Are you mixing the neutralizer with water as per manufacturer's recommendations? I honestly don't know the pH of Citri-Lize, but I'm just guessing it's maybe in the 2-5 range. Vinegar is also in this range, so it might work fine, but I've never personally tried it as a substitute for Citri-Lize. You could try with a less acidic vinegar like apple cider, test the pH, and if you're still above 8, you could try distilled white vinegar. I would imagine there's many ways to get the wood back to the safe-zone, (5-8). Just make sure you test and confirm it's safe before priming.


----------



## Roamer

You are likely going to have to neutralize these doors more than once. If the Peel Away has been on as long as you said then the wood has likely become very alkaline. Use the pH paper that comes with the Citrilize to test between washes. Vinegar should work too. The original neutralizer that Dummond sold was Acetic Acid which is essentially the business end of vinegar.


----------



## Shakey0818

Ty guys


----------

